# What happened to Waitress' NSFW layers on her Cozy base?



## askylum (May 31, 2015)

So, about a month ago I bought Waitress' Halcyon base through the Cozy Cat Studios site. Another artist I follow uses the NSFW layers from the Cozy base as addons to the Halcyon base when she makes adopts as well, and I thought that seemed like a decent idea and one of my designs using the Halcyon base had already sold so I thought it might be a good investment to buy the complete Cozy base as well.

In the thumbnails on her FA, it shows the NSFW layers. But when I purchased it, it turns out the files don't come with those anymore, which was kind of the whole reason I wanted to buy it anyway. I'm not regretting it, I'm just curious as to what happened/changed? I've sent an email to the contact email she has listed on the Cozy Cat Studios website for sending help questions to, and I've also messaged/commented on some of her stuff on FA on the subject, but I haven't gotten any responses of any kind yet. I guess I'm wondering if there's a way I can get those somehow.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2015)

I'm not sure how anyone on this forum can help you with this.


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2015)

http://www.cozycatstudio.com/downloads/complete-cozy-template-2014/

"*These files do not have adult or explicit content."

*
???


----------



## askylum (May 31, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I'm not sure how anyone on this forum can help you with this.



I figured since Waitress is a popular artist on FA and many people use her bases I would come here? And this subform specifically seemed to be the only one that it would fit in.



Volkodav said:


> http://www.cozycatstudio.com/downloads/complete-cozy-template-2014/
> 
> "*These files do not have adult or explicit content."
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand this. I didn't see it before and that's my fault, but on her original posts on her FA where she uploaded them, it DID include them. If you go to her FA and look at the submission for the full Cozy set it shows the NSFW stuff in the thumbnails. However, she used to sell it through another site, and when she moved it to Cozy Cat Studios she took out those layers and didn't say anything about it on her FA, which is why I'm asking if anyone knows why they were removed when she moved to the new site and where I can find them?


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2015)

The most I can suggest is to wait for a reply from her
I literally didnt hear about "waitress" until i saw her bases like a month ago


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2015)

askylum said:


> I figured since Waitress is a popular artist on FA and many people use her bases I would come here?



I have never heard of this artist until today


----------



## Charrio (May 31, 2015)

Taralack said:


> I have never heard of this artist until today



Same here, So many good artists under the radar 
I know I am missing tons


----------



## askylum (Jun 1, 2015)

/shrug
She has over 16,000 watchers, so idk, seems pretty popular to me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2015)

askylum said:


> /shrug
> She has over 16,000 watchers, so idk, seems pretty popular to me.



Yeah but even though she may be popular, I don't know why we'd know the answer to your question. Like I said I'd wait for a reply,


----------

